# Sorry, but am I stupid for this opinion?



## mickybob (Dec 31, 2008)

For a long time, I have wanted to live in a country that has a way of life that differs from that what is on offer in the UK, and in Ireland where I live. I have looked at Greece, Language too difficult for my children to learn, and me and the wife. cyprus, too hot, and they speak and learn in greak. Portugal, well, I'd love it, but the language can be hard to learn, respecialy for my 14 YO daughter. So, that leaves good old Spain, sure, dont they all speak English, we have been going there for years. 
Well, I think not, as some one has said on this forum, if you dont speak the ligo, you'll have problems. But then, you only need one bit of luck. So. my point is, why go to a country that you don't know the language, dont know the 1st thing about buying a property and the way it is done in Spain, and think it will be a bed of roses? Especialy as the unemployment rate is going through roof.
Look, I as much as any caring parent would want my children to grow up in a better society, a better surounding and an easyer way of life. But I got real. I know that I will be shot down by people who have gone over and made a life over in Spain. But, that doese not mean that it will be like that for every one.
My reason for writing this????? Simple, If you can't make it in your own country, what makes you think you can make it in a country that you cant spake the lingo?, dont know the way things are done? 
Sure, there are jobs that certain people can do in the high end sector, not much going in the low end though. My son has just been laid off as a hotel manager, he cant get a job as a bar man, my brother-in-laws wife was born in Bacelona and in 6 months couldn't get a job.
I Dont mean to S**t on any ones dreams, I have the same dream myself. It's just, I would not want to think that some one has gone out with rose coloured specs on, as the wife said to me ( and Jo, this aint advertising,) go to specsavers.
Look and think befor you leap. You will be risking a lot.
And, if you do go, I wish you* all *the luck in the world, it'll be hard work, but if you make it, great. I just would not risk my family for my dream. Read the posts that others have put on this site, and think, and be prepared. I just dont want anyone to loose that what is dearest to them. 
So now I expect to be shot down!!!lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:
Best of luck to you.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mickybob said:


> For a long time, I have wanted to live in a country that has a way of life that differs from that what is on offer in the UK, and in Ireland where I live. I have looked at Greece, Language too difficult for my children to learn, and me and the wife. cyprus, too hot, and they speak and learn in greak. Portugal, well, I'd love it, but the language can be hard to learn, respecialy for my 14 YO daughter. So, that leaves good old Spain, sure, dont they all speak English, we have been going there for years.
> Well, I think not, as some one has said on this forum, if you dont speak the ligo, you'll have problems. But then, you only need one bit of luck. So. my point is, why go to a country that you don't know the language, dont know the 1st thing about buying a property and the way it is done in Spain, and think it will be a bed of roses? Especialy as the unemployment rate is going through roof.
> Look, I as much as any caring parent would want my children to grow up in a better society, a better surounding and an easyer way of life. But I got real. I know that I will be shot down by people who have gone over and made a life over in Spain. But, that doese not mean that it will be like that for every one.
> My reason for writing this????? Simple, If you can't make it in your own country, what makes you think you can make it in a country that you cant spake the lingo?, dont know the way things are done?
> ...



Who's gonna shoot you down Mick?? even if you are advertising!!!:boxing:

You've said what most of us say to the "wannabe" expats who come on here, but you have said it from their viewpoint and thats invaluable, you've researched it and have sadly decided that now may not be the right time and thats the case for an awful lot of people who come on here. When we say it, I get the feeling that it annoys some folk, or they think we dont wanna share the "fun" we're having!??

Dont give up on your dream tho Mick or anyone else who reads this, there maybe lucky breaks over here. There was that programme the other night on TV, "Paradise Lost" did you see it??? Amongst other heart break stories, there were a couple who bought a bar in Benidorm, "the Rusty Nail" with their life savings. It all went wrong for them.. BUT, to help financially he managed to get a job!!!! Not quite what they'd planned and I guess it isnt gonna help save their dream but FFS HE GOT A JOB! and he couldnt speak Spanish!!! So there are glimmers of hope??!!!?

Jo xxx


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

jojo said:


> Dont give up on your dream tho Mick or anyone else who reads this
> 
> 
> Jo xxx



I ditto the above and would also like to add that if your son is a qualified Hotel Manager with a good number of years experience and he learns Spanish to a reasonable level, then I imagine he could get a job in Spain

The reason being that all Hotel Managers must speak English in tourist areas

Dave


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Should make this a Sticky and all newbies should read


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Mick, I felt sad for you when you made your descission not to come. But, at this moment in time, I really believe it is the right one. We will certainly not jump on you for your posting here and who knows about the future??!! Spain has to do something, IMO, about opening up manufactuing and exploring other avenues to create work now the building trade has crashed. OK, I expect/ hope that the buildings left unfinished will one day be completed, but what then?? So, hold on to your dream micky
By the way, if you want sunsets, come over for a holiday in November 

All the best. x


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

I dont think you are "stupid" Mick in posting this .... just honest and realistic about the current situation and your own personal circumstances, needs and wants .... thats a much better attitude than burying your head in the sand and just keeping your fingers crossed ... although some people who do that still come up smiling  ... at the end of the day we should all do what we think is right for ourselves (provided we arent actually hurting someone in the process obviously!) .... and no one should be ridiculed, harrassed or made to feel bad for doing so.

5 years ago when we came here things were very different - and it was the right time - if we were considering it now Im sure we would have made a different decision .... and 5 years on from now ????? it maybe the right time once again.

Hope to see you in Spain soon even if its just for a lovely holiday for now!


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

Property market - Research it and you will be fine, you don't do daft things in the UK/Republic, so don't do them in Spain.

Language - Learn it, says I who has waited years, but better late than never.
Work/Jobs - Not a lot of the latter about, either in Spain or the UK at the moment, but what goes around eventually comes around. If someone has no experience in running a business in the UK, why do they think that they will succeed in Spain? And remember, you will have to put in a lot more hours in Spain to earn less than you did in the UK for working less hours. Don't sink your savings into a dream, if someone is selling say a bar, it's not going to be because they have been making a fortune from it. 

Retirement - Well if you are 100% sure about the area, are well funded and qualify for free medical care, I think that Spain offers more than the UK. You will have plenty of free time to learn Spanish and the local customs. The UK is slipping into a low to mid earning society, the benefits culture expands by the day, as does the public sector. We have 60 million folk living on an island that you could lose in a Spanish province, in Spain you have space.

It's a matter of balancing the ills that make you want to leave with the difficulties and changes that you will encounter if you do leave. We know the area that we want to settle in far better than most areas of the UK, so other than for the language (hopefully not by then) and the customs, we will have a minimal settling in period, and look at the exercise as an adventure.


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

mickybob said:


> For a long time, I have wanted to live in a country that has a way of life that differs from that what is on offer in the UK, and in Ireland where I live. I have looked at Greece, Language too difficult for my children to learn, and me and the wife. cyprus, too hot, and they speak and learn in greak. Portugal, well, I'd love it, but the language can be hard to learn, respecialy for my 14 YO daughter. So, that leaves good old Spain, sure, dont they all speak English, we have been going there for years.
> Well, I think not, as some one has said on this forum, if you dont speak the ligo, you'll have problems. But then, you only need one bit of luck. So. my point is, why go to a country that you don't know the language, dont know the 1st thing about buying a property and the way it is done in Spain, and think it will be a bed of roses? Especialy as the unemployment rate is going through roof.
> Look, I as much as any caring parent would want my children to grow up in a better society, a better surounding and an easyer way of life. But I got real. I know that I will be shot down by people who have gone over and made a life over in Spain. But, that doese not mean that it will be like that for every one.
> My reason for writing this????? Simple, If you can't make it in your own country, what makes you think you can make it in a country that you cant spake the lingo?, dont know the way things are done?
> ...


Micky,
I find myself in agreement with a lot of what you said... except that your kids would have a harder time learning Spanish than Portuguese   

I hope you find happiness... wherever that is. Happiness sometimes changes name, place, language, age, etc. The best out of everything is that you are planning and researching things.

Best of luck! :dance:


----------

